

Rumor Has It That Pebble Is on the Rocks Even with $18M in the Bank - oulipian
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/20/even-with-18-million-in-the-bank-rumor-has-it-that-pebble-is-on-the-rocks/#.ygefuc:pi98

======
hauget
I really like Pebble & Eric. I basically equate the Pebble Time with the Apple
II (think slots and colors). That said, they really need to change their image
and branding. Most people see this watch as a "geek toy". For example, take
their website with the silly pixelated art. Sure it's "cute", but it makes the
company look like they're selling Legos and not a stylish high tech watch.

Eric and his team are super talented and hard working. I really hope that if
they're going through any kind of trouble, that they will pull through. They
really have the potential to not just build something great but to also create
a long lasting company.

------
DonHopkins
Pebble should be boulder.

